# New to Macro Photography



## dandaluzphotography (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I'm just getting started with Macro Photography.  I mean like I just took the first shots today in my lightbox.  I have Canon's ring flash and the 100mm macro lens (non IS).

Anyway, I was doing a lot of research on the way to process these and I came across focus stacking.  I tried my hand at this technique and here's my first result.  I know it's not perfect, but I think it's a start.







Thanks,
Danny


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 25, 2013)

Excellent stack... you did better than most their first try.

However, the result is kinda flat and muted.

Adjust the white point, put an S into the curve, and bump up the saturation and sharpness.


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice edit!  Thanks!


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Oct 25, 2013)

how do these look?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 26, 2013)

dandaluzphotography said:


> how do these look?




Beautifimous!


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Oct 28, 2013)

Excellent first attempt at stacking! I'm still struggling with Macro and stacking has been a real pain for me so nice one!


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks Guys.  I'm really taking a liking to to this.


----------

